# customs



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had archery toys and bows shipped from throughout the US take over a month but on average parcels shipped via USPS first class mail are 2 1/2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## eyebowhunt (Jun 13, 2004)

I have purchased so many items from the U.S. of A. and as a rule the shipping takes anywhere from 10 to 21 days. I have had customs hold things up for over a week sometimes. I think customs workers like to try things out when coming across the border to see what they think of the items... HA!


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

since about 2-3 months shipping from US is VERY slow at customs. Shipping TO US is extremely fluid though.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

I have found in my experiences that Fedex is the quickest way to go. It is slightly more $ than USPS but they are much faster.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Depends on how and who shipped be ready for a brokerage fee .. Any where from 30 -80 dollars depending by who shipped and value of goods stated..


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a friend with a PO Box in the states so he picks my stuff up for me which makes it quicker. One word of advice to anyone ordering or shipping a bow internationally...put some pull tights on the bow and cams to prevent it from being pulled back. As stated, sometimes the custom officers will pull the item out of the box and draw it back to see what it's like. Someone who does not know archery will never think that dry firing is bad. Putting pull tights is some added insurance for the buyer and seller but you cannot guarantee everything.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I traded a fellow in the US bow for bow no money changed hands.Both bows were 2010 models and needed to be insured in case of loss.
The Canadian government took the insured price as a retail price and handed the bow over to UPS.Who by the way charges the highest
brokerage fees.Ups pays the taxes up front for the government and adds their fees on top.They wanted 210 dollars for the bow.The cross border laws have been changed in the last year in favor of our government.And I'm told that even a gift or item over 19 dollars could be taxed.Good luck.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

My experience with receiving items from the US is that they may come quickly or they may not. Some are taxed and again some are not. I have had items identified as samples (usually not taxed or receive a lesser tax taxed at full value.) again some no tax at all. Items showing full value plus insurance again taxed and not taxed. ?????
BTW IMHO never never ship UPS. USPS is the best. I bought a billet from a US site in the Rockies. Cost of the billet was $ 85.00 US. It finally cost me almost $200.Cdn. and I was transshipped from Montreal by UPS.. Go figure eh ??


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

I agree, have bought from the US often and USPS is the fastest and cheapest. Customs brokerage fee from Canada post has always $5.00 on all the packages I have gotten from the US.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Going the opposite direction I can attest to the fact that shipping can be incredibly inconsistent. I sent 2 identical bows in identical boxes to the same US address on the same day from the same post office (it was much cheaper to ship separately because it became an oversized package when bundled together. They arrived to their destination more than two weeks apart... The buyer was starting to think that I hadn't actually shipped both bows and was incredibly amazed (and apologetic) to see the postmark for the same day.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I have gotten stuff from the US before and usually didnt take that long, this is the first time I have ever tracked anything and it just sucks to see it sitting at customs for over a week. I also bought some traps from Minnesota in the fall and they were shipped UPS, the traps were only $115 but the brokerage fee was $68! That sure kicks the crap out of a good deal pretty quick!


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

Had a bow shipped from Georgia by USPS. Stated value was $550.00 US. Took about 2 weeks. Customs was $5.00. Worked slick.
He wanted to use UPS but they wanted a large brockers fee. I did have to talk to get him to use the post office. They can insure but there was no tracking available.
Lionel


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I just received a set of Elite limbs today from an AT member which was shipped via USPS first class mail from Texas to Ontario. They were shipped on March 15th. The few extra days shipping via USPS saves on the added cost and have them sent as a gift. Advoid UPS or FedX if at all possible unless you want to pay brokerage fees.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I bought a bow off here just before christmas. It was shipped USPS, it left Missouri Dec 14 and got to me in Ontario Dec 24. I was amazed at considering the time of year how quickly I got it


----------



## ..OT.. (Mar 14, 2011)

good info in here , I want to buy a bow from the down south (better deals, more selection) but worried about taxes , whats up canadian classifieds no one has any sweet bows for sale ?


----------



## ..OT.. (Mar 14, 2011)

does anyone here know if there is a problem getting arrows through customs that are mailed from the USA , any info would be helpful


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I have bought arrows from 3rivers archery no problem but look around in Canada first I have since found same arrows at same price with way lower shipping and fast delivery.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

finally recieved my bow on Monday with a $44 duty charge. only took 3 weeks.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Last year i booth a bow from a guy near Indianapolis and took 2 weeks for deliver and no duty.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Last febuary i went to Last Vegas and forgot my video camera in a taxi and was recorver at the taxi office. Tack to a responsable person for sending back to Montreal. No problem, they send it by Fedex and that moment the problem start. They charge 21$ that's ok but they charge 45$ for duty plus 68$ for an other thing about custom. That camera was payed in Canada and was my propriaty. I said to the lady to put assurance for 500$, so they charge the duty on 500$. I am still arguing with them after 2 mounths. It's not settle and i have to pay my Visa this week.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

About arrows...

I receive arrows directly from Carbon Express every year and never ran into any issues.

Cheers,


----------

